# Forum More Stuff Debate & Technical Discussion  Council fees costing more than the actual granny flat - is there another way?

## Coastal

Guys, 
It started out simple enough, our existing 1960's fibro garage, dry as a bone and in wonderful condition, lets convert this 3.5 x 6 space into a granny flat for dad. put a new slap and extension on the east end for a bathroom, line the garage, insulate, gyprock, spend about 10k doing it ourself and buying toilet, bath kitchenette from auctions and the like. 
Council in gosford initial information looked supportive "second dwellings" 10 day approval" "complying development - no DA required". 
Now as I delve closer I need:
Drawings to scale which I cant do:  $1,500
Section 94 contribution                   $7200
Contribution to sewage & water        $2000
plumbing and drainage fee                  $154.09 
The above does NOT include Basix and fire certs, survey or  any other certificficates and admin of which I am told there are more.... 
All in all $15,000 before a tradie even picks up a spanner. How is the working family man supposed to get ahead here? 
Is there another way? Am I missing something? 
It just does not seem right. 
J

----------


## Moondog55

What is "Section 94"?? 
Working people are not supposed to get ahead I think;  why on earth did you bother asking the greedy buggers I ask myself. Now see if you can get some "Government help" is your dad on the pension?

----------


## olmeri

Surely this can be argued against for Dad in a converted garage.
ENVIRONMENTAL PLANNING AND ASSESSMENT ACT 1979 - SECT 94  *Contribution towards provision or improvement of amenities or services*  *94 Contribution towards provision or improvement of amenities or services*    (1) If a consent authority is satisfied that development for which development consent is sought will or is likely to require the provision of or increase the demand for public amenities and public services within the area, the consent authority may grant the development consent subject to a condition requiring: (a) the dedication of land free of cost, or(b) the payment of a monetary contribution.

----------


## Coastal

> What is "Section 94"?? 
> Working people are not supposed to get ahead I think;  why on earth did you bother asking the greedy buggers I ask myself. Now see if you can get some "Government help" is your dad on the pension?

  "Section 94 of the Environmental Planning and Assessment Act 1979, enables local councils or other consent authorities to levy contributions for public amenities and services required as a consequence of development." 
Ironically I asked them because my dad was worried about not doing the right thing  :Redface: ( , my wife was worried about getting caught and the $10k we put into the conversion would get knocked down.... 
My dad is on the pension - Do you know if / how the gov can help 
J

----------


## Coastal

Olmeri, 
How do you mean I can argue against it? Do you mean something like we would all be living in the house regarless and now its just going to be in the granny instead? Or do you mean as a improvement? Or do you mean my family moving there would increase the demand for public services in the area?  
Im not sure I get your point - but I really want to!!! lol 
J

----------


## m6sports

Do what everyone one else does in Umina and Woy Woy. Do it without telling them, I've been told that alot of house plans were lost in a council building fire. You may even find out that the garage your trying to convert into a granny flat isnt even originally on the plans  
If you not doing it to rent it out and your neighbours arnt busy Bees I don't think you will have a lot of trouble  
A couple of weeks ago I went to look through a house to buy for an investment and it had a pergola that was turned into a inclosed summer room, when I asked him if it had been approved through council he just smiled

----------


## intertd6

There have been some cases been before the NSW land & environment court where councils have been applying hefty section 94 contributions & found to be demanding unreasonable contributions. Which maybe happening in this case, I was understanding that the context of section 94 only came into play once a land subdivision was proposed.
regards inter

----------


## Savanna100

Yes, s94 is only payable when something is a separate title. You didn't need to go to council, you just need a Certifier. It can be done in 10 days under the Affordable Rental Housing SEPP. 
Ive been a senior town planner in the NSW system for 16 years, given what i know about "the system" if you are very very discreet about your building activities and the neighbors are on-side, you should just build it.

----------


## Coastal

Savana, 
So if my granny flat is noT ON A SEPARATE title to my house eg its a garage conversion - I dont need to pay the sec 94? should i just contact a certifier? do you recommend a private one or a council one? Can I use you? 
j

----------

